# SE-R Meets Audi S4 with Stuff.....



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

So one of my friends, Andy, has another friend of his (Dan), come down from Sioux City for the weekend. Well, Dan has an Audi S4 with a chip (this means a LOT more power).........the car is gorgeous.

Anyway, we have 6 people to go buy some beer at Hyvee, so 5 pile into the S4, and I jump in my SE-R (a 93) just for shits and giggles. So, on the way there, we get to line up from around 45mph and Dan starts to mess with me. I, knowing I have NO chance, decide to give it a run anyway. So I drop to 2nd gear and go, Dan immediately follows.....except, I manage to immediately pull a car on him! I'm like WTF....? So I hold it flat, and around 80mph in 3rd he starts to reel me in, and by 95-100mph is only half a car back (he had actually dropped almost 2 cars back in the 1st part of 3rd). We then shut down cause we are coming into town and into a 40mph zone.

So we get to Hyvee and I ask "what gear did you go to?" Dan smuggly says....."4th".

Put this in perspective. My car runs 15.2 (header/timing/clutch), and had only me in it, the Audi had 5 people on board, AND dropped only to 4th gear at 45mph (4th goes to like 120-125mph). This car is FAST. With a sick turbo (now fixed), I saw the car run a [email protected]

I also got to ride in another friends' ~300whp RX-7 IN THE SNOW......that is a VERY fun car too.........we had both it and the Audi out by the airport drifting around a snowy parking lot (it was snowing hard last night......I raced the Audi on Friday)......FUN.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

awesome....those 5 people in his car didnt help any.....lol.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

A4's are pretty slow, chipped or not.

Mike


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

You just have a bias against Audis cause of certain people in the past.....  

Notice I said it's an S4...... hehehe.

He's actually looking at buying an M3 (97 model) that'll end up as a track car (not gutted, but fully modified), and keeping the S4 as a tripcar/daily transport. 

BTW....the S4 USED to have Downpipes, Exhaust and H&R coilovers, but he had to sell them for financial reasons..........when it had these goodies I witnessed the Audi pull to a speedometer indicated 172mph........I have a video........maybe I should submit it to racingflix.com ?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *You just have a bias against Audis cause of certain people in the past.....
> 
> Notice I said it's an S4...... hehehe.
> 
> ...


Whoiops, my bad, I thought it said A4. They are slow as a certain person found out!

Still S4's are not that fast either, even chipped!

Mike


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

what year is his audi?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

It's a 2000.......and I consider a low 13 second car pretty fast....especially since my car is only a low 15 second machine.......and it IS a 4 door


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Acceleration (0-60 mph): 6 sec. 
Braking Distance: 122.4 ft. 
Road Holding Index: .75 g 
Base Number of Cylinders: 6 
Base Engine Size: 2.7 liters 
Base Engine Type: V6 -1 
Horsepower: 250 hp 
Max Horsepower: 5800 rpm 
Torque: 258 ft-lbs. 
Max Torque: 1850 rpm 
Drive Type: AWD 
Turning Circle: 37.4 ft. 

pretty impressive .............damn turbo AWD!!


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Whoiops, my bad, I thought it said A4. They are slow as a certain person found out!
> 
> Still S4's are not that fast either, even chipped!
> 
> Mike *


Not sure where you got your info, but I've seen some pretty fast chipped S4's. A stock S4 would give most on this board plenty of problems.......


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *Not sure where you got your info, but I've seen some pretty fast chipped S4's. A stock S4 would give most on this board plenty of problems....... *


Not any of my cars For the price, Audis are not fast. The S4 is a 14 second car and the A4 is a 15 second car.

A certain A4 had about every bit of tuner stuff on it sold by ABT and I was 2 seconds a lap faster than it at Buttonwillow driving a nearly stock SE-R. My friends mildly modded SE-R was 8 seconds a lap faster.

My NA SE-R is faster than my friends chip and exhaust equipped S4. Against my turbo SE-R or my Z its a total route.

Mike


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I drove an S4 once. That was an awsome car, for being a luxury sedan its really fast. I got it up to 140MPH! Thats the fastest I've ever driven before. Plus the sound of the turbos spooling up made me giddy.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

morepower2 - I'm at a disadvantage here, cause I don't see mods and/or times in your sig. I assume you have power adders, cause a stock S4 would eat any stock Sentra to date alive, in acceleration, handling and anything else you want to bring to the table. Share, please.

My brother in So FL has a stock S4, so I'm pretty familiar with this car. I personally have lots of track experience, so I'm also familiar with that. I'd really like to see some timeslips from your cars if you have them.....I'd be glad to share mine as well.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *morepower2 - I'm at a disadvantage here, cause I don't see mods and/or times in your sig. I assume you have power adders, cause a stock S4 would eat any stock Sentra to date alive, in acceleration, handling and anything else you want to bring to the table. Share, please.
> 
> My brother in So FL has a stock S4, so I'm pretty familiar with this car. I personally have lots of track experience, so I'm also familiar with that. I'd really like to see some timeslips from your cars if you have them.....I'd be glad to share mine as well. *


Lets just say that all 3 of my cars could beat a mildly modded S4 and 2 of the 3 will beat most modded S4 within reason no matter what famous Audi tuner worked it over.

Mike


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *morepower2 - I'm at a disadvantage here, cause I don't see mods and/or times in your sig. I assume you have power adders, cause a stock S4 would eat any stock Sentra to date alive, in acceleration, handling and anything else you want to bring to the table. Share, please.*


He's being a turd by trying to be all mysterious.

His NA SE-R is Sport Compact Car's 200SX SE-R project car and makes something on the order of 170whp (without Nitrous) last I heard (it may have jumped if he added more aggressive cams since then). The other two cars in question are a turboed SE-R (I don't know HOW turboed, but I'd assume a LOT since he once talked about hitting the 5th gear rev limit at 7800rpm........you do the math), and ANOTHER SCC project car, in this case, their 300ZX.......with around 560whp IIRC.

Don't we all wish we had access to goodies such as these.

BTW...if you didn't figure it out, morepower2 is Mike Kojima...........

P.S. .........*I* still think S4's are DAMN fast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey BigBuls,
Whats up man?? I'm cool with Dano and Andy, the names George and I'm from Sioux Shitty as well. It's cool that your giving props to Dan's S4. I have personal testiments as to the power that thing was putting out. I used to go to Ames, had a red 91 MR2 turbo, you might of seen it around. I now got a 99 Red A4 rolling on GunMetal Volks. I'm in Ames about once a month visitin friends I think i've seen your car around, looks nice. Anyways, Just wanted to give a shout out to a fellow Iowan. Peace.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Are you the guy that I saw racing the Black MR2 (the one with the snorkel intake that the frat guy had) on Lincoln Way from Elwood towards Maple/Willow/Larch this spring? I was in my freinds Probe (red) and we talked to you briefly (if it was in fact you).

And BTW.......my SE-R looks pretty much bone stock (it's white, with stock wheels)...........maybe you've seen it drive by (hopefully not doing anything TOO stupid).

Hmmmmm....seems Dano linked this too an Audi message board..........methinks we have some outside intrest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Nah, that wasn't me. That car is non turbo anyways...not that fast. There is a kid there with a Silver Myst MR2. Built engine, SMIC, the works. He's runnin like 20lbs boost in that baby. So no, it wasn't me. I havn't had the MR2 since last spring. But anyways, I'll find you next time i'm down in Ames. You hang out with Andy alot?? or Dan Fitch?? Peace out


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Buls, Buls, Buls....always telling stories =) Too bad Audi of America are a bunch of assholes and won't warranty anything when the only modification to the car is suspension (well, still on the car at the time anyway). I am gonna upload that vid to RacingFlix. You guys can watch that soon hopefully.

What's up George? I haven't seen your A4 with the wheels yet. Good choice on Volks though. Maybe I'll see you around Sewer City in a couple weeks. The 240 is put away for the winter though (among other reasons, mostly not having a license to drive the car....grrrrr). That Black MR2 that Buls was talking about is in fact a turbo, and rather fast, or rather it WAS fast before he sold it. The guy is kind of a douche bag though. People like that just don't deserve fast cars.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Lets just say that all 3 of my cars could beat a mildly modded S4 and 2 of the 3 will beat most modded S4 within reason no matter what famous Audi tuner worked it over.
> 
> Mike *


Well if that's true, they're lots of people that would like to share your cars with you. Once again, timeslips, please........

The first of the cars mentioned above, a 170 hp SE-R would get murdered by an S4.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *Well if that's true, they're lots of people that would like to share your cars with you. Once again, timeslips, please........
> 
> The first of the cars mentioned above, a 170 hp SE-R would get murdered by an S4. *


The NA car makes 176 whp on the motor and 223 hp on the bottle, the Turbo SE-R makes 380 whp and the Z makes 574 WHP. 

My NA car goes [email protected] without the NOS on 205/50-15 street tires. It can probably run a very low 13 with the NOS and posibly in the high 12's with my MT 15X22X8 slicks that I havent gotten around to try yet. A chipped and exhaust equppied S4 is capable of running in the low 13's although the best I have seen around here is mid 13's, most run in the 14's. There is a low 12 second S4 here that runs a 150 NOS shot. He lost a $2000 race to one of my friends at Buttonwillow but that was the fastest S4 I have ever seen by far. Perhaps you saw my NA car in Turbo, SCC and Import Tuner defeat a ABT Tuned A4 when it won the first Ultimate Street Car race, in fact the ABT car was never in contention and blew up in the drag event. 

My car easily beat a modded S4 at a track event at Streets of Willow, the S4 doesn't have much brake and understeers heavily in low speed turns.

Don't get me wrong, an S4 is an awsome car but it is more of a high performance touring sedan, not a performance car, well neither is a Sentra, but an extreamly modded small nimble car can usualy humble a big powerful heavy car in most instances. For example the S4 will beat my NA in a top end contest. The S4 also does not have hardcore tuning parts avalible for it in the USA. The mods avalible are all quite mellow, even the upgraded turbos they sell for it are not really that good.

What I like is that all 3 of my cars cost about as much as an S4!

Your Camaro could beat all of my cars in a drag race! At least until I figure out how to cure the Z's launching problem and the turbo SE-R's fragile transmission. Fixes for both are coming.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

There's just something about getting beat by a Sentra that gets under peoples skin, it's pretty humerous. =) The fastest S4 (Silver Bullet), as far as most people are concerned, ran an 11.84 I think....11.92 on video. He has since done a custom twin T3/T4 setup, and is finishing that up. That should be a damn fast family sedan. Full leather interior as well. 

I will agree with you on the understeering part, Mike. S4's understeer like a sled. What do you think would be a good fix for that. Dan was thinking larger rear sway bar, a better center diff that has a larger rear torque split, and using a wider wheel in the rear with same size tires all the way around. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PabloHoney said:


> *There's just something about getting beat by a Sentra that gets under peoples skin, it's pretty humerous. =) The fastest S4 (Silver Bullet), as far as most people are concerned, ran an 11.84 I think....11.92 on video. He has since done a custom twin T3/T4 setup, and is finishing that up. That should be a damn fast family sedan. Full leather interior as well.
> 
> I will agree with you on the understeering part, Mike. S4's understeer like a sled. What do you think would be a good fix for that. Dan was thinking larger rear sway bar, a better center diff that has a larger rear torque split, and using a wider wheel in the rear with same size tires all the way around. We'll see how that goes. *


I think in Europe, there is a motorsports center diff with a rear biased torque split.

Its good to see that an American tuner is doing a decent job of building an Audi.

I am not an Audi hater, I am just dismayed at the underwheming, overpriced Audi stuff when one of my friends bought an A4 and tried to build it. He proably spent 25-30k and got really nowhere. I mean K04 upgrades and even K26 upgrades are a joke. KKK turbos suck ass, 60% efficient compressors and stuff like that. It seems like most Audi stuff is botique sort of product, high price, nice looking, fancy box, hardly any performance gain. It good to see that someone is putting some decent turbo on one but T3/T4 hybrids are proably way too big for a 2.7 liter unless you plan to rev the piss out of it!

I would run GT2530's if the car is to be anywhere streetable. These can still make 600 wheel hp.

Mike


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

morepower2, how much does your NA car weigh, approx?

I was under the impression that meaureable gains could be had on that Audi motor with a chip alone. Maybe it's just chip makers BS (wouldn't surprise me). My brother has no desire to mod his S4, but my Dad has an A6 TT (same motor) and he's received literature claiming around 60 hp with a chip alone. It sounded high to me, but with a turbo setup I wasn't sure. I'll tell him to be careful.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

No.....they gain at LEAST 30-40hp with a chip (60 MAY be a little high) as boost is computer controlled. Like I said, I saw the S4 I raced pull 13.2 with chip, DP's, BOV's (later gotten rid of) and a sick turbo. That's one full second quicker than stock. Definitely a measurable gain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

It depends on the the chip. The GIAC X-program claims 90 lb-ft of torque and 60 hp IIRC. I think the 90 lb-ft is from the fact that Audi claims 258 lb-ft of torque stock, when they actually should be closer to 290. DP's adda noticeable gain in hp. Spool-up and turbo lag are also improved.

DP03: If your dad wants to chip his Audi, make sure that he gets keeps his stock ECU and order a whole new chipped ECU. It's more spendy, but he will have to swap ECUs if he wants to take it in for any warranty work. The ECU remembers that it has been chipped, even if you take the chip out and replace it with the stock one.

morepower2: Dan found a center diff that is made by someone here in the states. The guy with the Silver Bullet has the same center diff AFAIK. I don't know the exact specifics of what he is doing to his car, you can check out the awe-tuning website though: http://www.awe-tuning.com/pages/gallery/slvrbullet/index.cfm

pics of the newer setup, which looks like twin GT28's:
http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/users/2711.phtml

Shows what he did for the 11.92 run, but not what's in plans now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

PabloHoney..is that you Andy?? Here's a link to some pics of my car.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...=Audi&model_brand_query=model=A4&tree=Audi A4 

Anyways, Chipped 1.8T's will yield around 30-40hp gain from chip alone. But if you upgrade to T-28, FMIC, all the goods....you can easily pull 300+ hp out of the 1.8 motor. The X-Chip on the S4 yeilds huge power gains, especially after DP's, exhaust, intake, etc... 

Oh, btw, Andy...AutoPro's in Sioux City has a '94 300Z for sale. I might stop by to check her out this afternoon sometime. I don't know if it's turbo or not, they don't have a price on the window so i'll have to get up close. Peace.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

The 300z is non-turbo, really nice on the inside, but they want an assload of money for it if IIRC. You can tell it's NA because of the missing vents in the front lower lip/bumper. It's in good shape, but way over-priced for what it is. Nice looking car by the way George. Dan's working again finally...he was going crazy having to sit at home on his ass. The massive scar is gone too. Don't know if you have seen him or talked to him since the cancer thing.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *morepower2, how much does your NA car weigh, approx?
> 
> I was under the impression that meaureable gains could be had on that Audi motor with a chip alone. Maybe it's just chip makers BS (wouldn't surprise me). My brother has no desire to mod his S4, but my Dad has an A6 TT (same motor) and he's received literature claiming around 60 hp with a chip alone. It sounded high to me, but with a turbo setup I wasn't sure. I'll tell him to be careful. *


Chips make a big difference in a Audi but only in the midrange. Your typical chipped Audi has a hill shaped powerband with a huge hump in the midrange, from like 2500-4500, where the power rapidly falls off due to the small and inefficenct turbos. Th S4 is better in this respect than the A4 but it is still under turboed.

Most of the Audi chips have too agressive of a spark curve and tend to detonate on 91 octane fuel which causes incosistant power on the dyno as well. I won't be surpised if the S4 can gain 60 hp right around 4000 rpm.

If someone puts good turbos on an S4, look out!

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *morepower2, how much does your NA car weigh, approx?
> 
> I was under the impression that meaureable gains could be had on that Audi motor with a chip alone. Maybe it's just chip makers BS (wouldn't surprise me). My brother has no desire to mod his S4, but my Dad has an A6 TT (same motor) and he's received literature claiming around 60 hp with a chip alone. It sounded high to me, but with a turbo setup I wasn't sure. I'll tell him to be careful. *


About 2400 lbs.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PabloHoney said:


> *It depends on the the chip. The GIAC X-program claims 90 lb-ft of torque and 60 hp IIRC. I think the 90 lb-ft is from the fact that Audi claims 258 lb-ft of torque stock, when they actually should be closer to 290. DP's adda noticeable gain in hp. Spool-up and turbo lag are also improved.
> 
> DP03: If your dad wants to chip his Audi, make sure that he gets keeps his stock ECU and order a whole new chipped ECU. It's more spendy, but he will have to swap ECUs if he wants to take it in for any warranty work. The ECU remembers that it has been chipped, even if you take the chip out and replace it with the stock one.
> 
> ...


Those look like K04's from the casting and the compressor wheels.
Real (not fake aftermarket) T28's or GT2530's would work alot better. KKK's are terrible turbos.

Actualy Audi ECU's are not rechipped, but reflashed. You can reprogram an Audi ECU without changing the chip.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

morepower2 thanks for sharing your vast knowledge of cars with us... I realy do appreciate that someone actually knows what they are talking about..
PLus a4's blow my lightly modified crx took one up to 75mph.. thats without motor swap and just intake exhaust and throttle body..


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Actualy Audi ECU's are not rechipped, but reflashed. You can reprogram an Audi ECU without changing the chip.
> 
> Mike [/B]


Actually, I think that's true for all new OBDII computers. I have a program for my Camaro called LS1 Edit that allows the USER to make all kinds of changes to the engine parameters, tranny, etc. It simply plugs into the OBDII port. You have to know what you're doing, but you can see big gains at the track by changing the right things. Wish someone would come out with one for the Nissan 3.5........


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't think ALL OBDII computers are like that. I am pretty sure that the OBDII 240sx isn't able to be flashed like that. Is your Atima a 5-speed? I test drove a Max with the 3.5 and was thoroughly impressed with the power (even though it was an automatic).


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *Actually, I think that's true for all new OBDII computers. I have a program for my Camaro called LS1 Edit that allows the USER to make all kinds of changes to the engine parameters, tranny, etc. It simply plugs into the OBDII port. You have to know what you're doing, but you can see big gains at the track by changing the right things. Wish someone would come out with one for the Nissan 3.5........ *


How about a pic and some specs of your camaro?

Mike


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

My car has most of the bolt ons (intake, exhaust, lower control arms, subframe connectors, adjustable shocks, Strange 12 bolt rear) and a heads/cam package. The cam is a 228/234 .588/.598 on a 112 LSA. Stock but beefed up 4L60E tranny.

I've posted my favorite pic several times before, but here it is....this was at a private track rental at the end of this past season at MIR. Right after this run, I swapped back into my street tires (crappy Goodyear F1's) to drive home. Just for kicks, I made a pass knowing that traction would be impossible. I ran a 11.6 @ 119 on street tires with lots of spin!

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/dbeofam/Dave3.JPG


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *My car has most of the bolt ons (intake, exhaust, lower control arms, subframe connectors, adjustable shocks, Strange 12 bolt rear) and a heads/cam package. The cam is a 228/234 .588/.598 on a 112 LSA. Stock but beefed up 4L60E tranny.
> 
> I've posted my favorite pic several times before, but here it is....this was at a private track rental at the end of this past season at MIR. Right after this run, I swapped back into my street tires (crappy Goodyear F1's) to drive home. Just for kicks, I made a pass knowing that traction would be impossible. I ran a 11.6 @ 119 on street tires with lots of spin!
> 
> http://mywebpages.comcast.net/dbeofam/Dave3.JPG *


Thats sweet! Wow you car is really dialed in, that is very respectable for very low bucks, what sort of converter are you running and what gear ratio? Are you running a trans brake? It hooks that good with just the rear control arms? No other traction devices?

Mike


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

No trans brake. A brake would annialate the 4L60E, plus I don't think they're available. The TH400's that lots of guys go with, on the other hand are strong enough. No other suspension parts. The adjustable shocks really help, though, cause you set the right rear firmer than the left, cause the right side takes most of the torque. In this pic I was using a Phoenix 4500 converter. The Phoenix is a local co that makes kickass converters. I just switched to them. Before that, I had experimented with several Yank converters (good converters also). My gear ratio is currently 4.30. But it revs a little too high on the highway for me. 4.11's or 3.73's are probably a good compromise between street and strip.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *No trans brake. A brake would annialate the 4L60E, plus I don't think they're available. The TH400's that lots of guys go with, on the other hand are strong enough. No other suspension parts. The adjustable shocks really help, though, cause you set the right rear firmer than the left, cause the right side takes most of the torque. In this pic I was using a Phoenix 4500 converter. The Phoenix is a local co that makes kickass converters. I just switched to them. Before that, I had experimented with several Yank converters (good converters also). My gear ratio is currently 4.30. But it revs a little too high on the highway for me. 4.11's or 3.73's are probably a good compromise between street and strip. *


Man, I got to give you a lot of credit for getting so much with so little. I missed the part that you are doing it with an OD trans! I bet you could make big dollars street racing it because its a total sleeper. I really dig your car, all go no flash, not super trick but really well thought out and dialed in, a car true to my heart.

In my domestic days, I had a 68 mustang with a 302 that ran 11.90s at the low 120's on MT's through the mufflers, but that was with a 170 shot of Nos and reving the piss out of the motor. I used to like beating the guys with big units, tunnel rams, blowers etc. My cousin has the car now and he has it in the low high 8's with some improvments. Now I get my jollys beating big cars in a crappy little Sentra.

What heads and manifold are you running?

Mike


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Chevy LS6 intake manifold. ARE (Agostino Racing Engines in Toronto) heads. Oh, I have headers also (Grottyohan). Here's a partial look at the headers and exhaust:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/dbeofam/exhaust 1.JPG


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Why is it the people talk like they know so much without doing research. 

-The 1.8t gains 47hp and 80ft and the xchip is even more .
-The 2.7t gains 80hp and into the 100+ ft. out of a x chip
-Most ot the chip out for audi are not flashed they replace the chip its self.
-GIAC and APR both have chips that have different programs and could be changed by a pressin a button(stock,chip,100 octane,ect.) 
-Also most company's have different programs do deal with the 91 octane that the west has.
-A S4 with downpipe ,exhust,chip with a good driver is able to pull a mid 12sec in the 1/4 mile.
-Silverbullet is not running kkk turbos he has twin t28 and he should be able to run in the mid to low 10's and this is on street tires and the car is a daily driver.
Blizt ran a 12.47 on k03


So if ur going to talk about a car and what the car can and cant do please do some research. Becouse most of the things that were said abouot the 1.8t and 2.7t are not true.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

randoggz said:


> *Why is it the people talk like they know so much without doing research.
> 
> -The 1.8t gains 47hp and 80ft and the xchip is even more .
> -The 2.7t gains 80hp and into the 100+ ft. out of a x chip
> ...


Well my friends 2000 A4 had the ECU reflashed, not socketed and rechipped, the turbos in the pictures were not T28's and my friends Audi detonated on 92 octane in 2000 even after trying several programs.

Most Audi programs have lame humped powercurves with a big gane in the mid rpm range and nothing on top, because they run the boost up real high, then the small turbo chokes the power on top. The K03 and KO4 turbos suck ass comapred to Garrett.

Me personaly have never seen an Audi go faster than mid 13's (chipped, downpiped, exhausted S4) at the track while I was there. Most S4 seem to run slower than that, and A4's much slower. That is not to say that they are not any fast Audi's but just I have never seen one. When I last payed attention to them in 2000, there was not much in the way of good parts out there, just expensive mild parts, lame K04 upgrades and many varients of chip programs. I have not paid much attention to Audi stuff since.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PabloHoney said:


> *I don't think ALL OBDII computers are like that. I am pretty sure that the OBDII 240sx isn't able to be flashed like that. Is your Atima a 5-speed? I test drove a Max with the 3.5 and was thoroughly impressed with the power (even though it was an automatic). *


Nissan ECU's starting in 2000 can be reflashed via Consult II.

Mike


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Just as an aside......here is what the Audi guys on Audizine have to say about this thread:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/topic...+Nissan+forum&Forum_Title=7.+General+Car+Talk

It seems my little white shitbox is being made fun of. Oh well........funny thing is, at least one of the guys making fun of me has a slower car than mine.

BTW...Danomite is the guy's car I raced. He IS pretty cool, just didn't know about Mikes slight bias when he posted at first (I kind of filled him in.........).

As Dan said...half of the Audi guys on that forum have rich mummy's and daddy's who buy them their cars, but they don't actually know shit......oh well.

I'd LOVE to come up on an A4 2.8L and beat him down (below 100mph anyway...not sure I could do it above that)....as Andy (Pablohoney) said above......there's just something that gets under peoples skins when they get beat by a Sentra


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Nissan ECU's starting in 2000 can be reflashed via Consult II.
> 
> Mike *


Mike, is Consult II available for purchase?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

morepower
tell your friend that his getting played becouse he should had his chip fix. Why is he running 92 octane i thought it was 91?
Also since people are thanking you becouse u know so much about cars if u take the specs of a car and power u could guess what type of 1/4 a car can pull so why dont u check what a chip s4 should be able to pull in a 1/4? And you were the one that said that the audi ecu's get flashed not chiped.

SloSpecV
Look at what your compering a CRX to an A4 2 car that are completly different a CRX is real light and a 2 door the A4 is a 4door mid luxery car that is 3200+ pounds with Quattro thats the reason why u could keep up with a A4 or so u say.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

First, I did NOT mean to start a damn flame war when I told Dan about this thread.........

Now we have at least one Audi owner coming on here with a semi bad attitute, AND I'm being made fun of on an Audi board......how nice.

Randoggz, I would like to see some dynos of the power claims you have for those chips (I know they make a LOT, but 47whp and 80whp respectively sound a little high even for an Audi), rather than manufacturer claims.

As for the CRX incident........I find that VERY easy to believe, becuase A4 1.8T's with Quattro are dirt slow past 1st gear.........and CRX Si's are light enough and aerodynamic enough to really go.

The only A4's that give me pause are the new ones, and older 2.8L 30valves above 100mph. 1.8T's are nice cars, but are NOT fast unless chipped, and even then are certainly not beasts.

Sure, Audis are VERY nice, but I bought my SE-R for very little cash 3 years ago WITHOUT any help (paid for it on the spot), and now it's the funnest little sleeper I've ever owned. Sure it's not luxurious, but it sure does put weird looks on peoples faces when they get beat at the track, or on the street


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

MY back if im coming out like i have an attitute but i just wanted to say what i know about audi's as a owner and not someone that hasnt done any research on audi since 2000 and its putting out all this information that is not true . The numbers that i got are for giac website and their dyno sheets. Also i didnt come on to this site saying that se-r are not that inpresive and are slow and that my car could beat any se-r doesnt matter what shop did the work or by what tuner. I respect all car for the potential that they have and if u have money u could make anything fast. Im sorry if i offended anyone by what i said but if i started to talk shit about nissan and what not without knowing what i was talking about i bet u would try and prove that what im saying is not true. And on the x-chip is 60hp and 110ft. of torque. im not trying to start a flame war but i just feel like people should show hear some fact and info from someone that know a little about the topic and not from people that say things with out any info to back it up.

Also their been to sentras in my family and right know their is still one and i drive it so i wouldnt talk shit about it becouse it a reliable car and its part of the family.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

randoggz said:


> *morepower
> tell your friend that his getting played becouse he should had his chip fix. Why is he running 92 octane i thought it was 91?
> Also since people are thanking you becouse u know so much about cars if u take the specs of a car and power u could guess what type of 1/4 a car can pull so why dont u check what a chip s4 should be able to pull in a 1/4? And you were the one that said that the audi ecu's get flashed not chiped.
> 
> ...


If you read my post, I said my knowlege is circa 2000, when fuel was 92 octane and I know for sure that the chip was reflashed, not resocketed and replaced. Probably making the ecu multi map would require an additonal board, etc. My friend sold his A4 because he went from having one of the fastest cars in our circle of friends when he had his turbo SE-R, to the slowest, because he could not get his A4 to go fast no matter how much he spent, mostly due to the expensive lame parts avalible for the car at that time. Since he sold the car less than a year after he bought it, I have not paid much attention to the Audi scene, so maybe things have changed.

If you read my post, you would see that I said that I only was posting what I observed, not what goes on in the whole Audi world.

Whats your point about arguing? You are not contributing any knowlege to this thread, you just seem to want to pick a fight. What I can say is from what I have seen is that I never saw a chipped, piped S4 go faster than mid 13's. I am not saying that its imposible, its just what I have seen so far. read my post, gosh thats the third time I wrote that so far.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

u didnt read the last post did u? I not trying to start anything their is no reason for me to. Im just correcting some of the things that u said and also from what i see people respect your opinion and i know u have some nice car but if the information that u put out their is not right some people will go on what has been said. Im just trying to give u some # so u could realize that the s4 is not as slow as u think. But u could take what i say how ever u want but i was just trying to give u and other people here so real info on the car.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

randoggz said:


> *u didnt read the last post did u? I not trying to start anything their is no reason for me to. Im just correcting some of the things that u said and also from what i see people respect your opinion and i know u have some nice car but if the information that u put out their is not right some people will go on what has been said. Im just trying to give u some # so u could realize that the s4 is not as slow as u think. But u could take what i say how ever u want but i was just trying to give u and other people here so real info on the car. *


So you are saying that no tuner reflashes the 2000 MY A4 ECU? Thats all I obsevered. In 2000 There were not any tuners here in the US that could crank out big power from an Audi, thats not now, things could have changed, that all I said, read all of my posts. 

I bet that most S4's with that level of mod, don't run mid 12's, I bet most people run mid 13's. Like any car, some owners drive them better and more frequently at the track and some own exceptional cars.

As an example most bolt on SE-R s run low 15's high 14's for instance, but a very few run high 13's, low 14's. So I don't say that a bolt on SE-R is good for a high 13.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Just as an aside......here is what the Audi guys on Audizine have to say about this thread:
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/topic...+Nissan+forum&Forum_Title=7.+General+Car+Talk
> 
> ...


I don't have a bias against Audi's, just my friend annoyed the hell out of me, when he said his A4 could beat any of my cars in any contest of speed, a laugable statement. I said in my posts that Audis are nice cars but they are not performance bargains and not my type of car. They are luxurious beautifuly styled, expensive sport sedans. They are not crappy cars at all! 

My friend spent more money trying to make his A4 fast than my turbo SE-R cost and I beat him at Buttonwillow by 2 seconds a lap in a nearly stock SE-R with stock tires, brakes and suspension! His car had about $12k in mods at the time, he ended up spending, probably over 20k which is more than my turbo, nearly full race SE-R is worth, a car which would absolutly eat his A4. I was amazed how little raw performance came from so much money. SE-R's with 5K in mods were eating his car by 8 seconds a lap!

Now my Sentra is a clap trap piece of shit econo box, no Audi when it comes to comforts, but it is fast! I love beating fast cars with a crappy Sentra, I guess its about having a weird sence of humor. Its funny how the Audi guys are talking about R8's kicking any Nissans ass, what about the GT-R! Or a well built Z32.

Anyone who knows anything about cars, knows that any car can be made fast, its just easier and cheaper on some cars than others! A certain Camaro on this thread proves that!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

In my post i said that most tuner rechip the ecu but their are flashed one too, U said in your post that the audi ecu were flashed not rechip i was just correcting what u said. And about driver i agree with you everything has to do with the driver thats why i said that the s4 driver around your way were doing something wrong. I also agree with u that a4's are not sports car and their weight doesnt help but like we all know with money evrything is possible.


----------

